# MAF location ?



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Im sure im being dim but I have searched a bit but cant find the answer, where is the MAF located on the below engine layout ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Top left directly above the oil filler cap.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Cheers Mark, dont suppose you know how to clean the MAF itself do you.


----------



## MarkyMark66 (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry Tom can't help with that..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

There seems to be a few spray cleaners specific for the MAF available on the market. I've never done it, but it seems pretty straight forward. Just avoid touching the sensor with a rag or anything, just let the cleaner do it's thing.






I would think as long as you stick with a well known brand, it's boils down to price and quantity -

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_no ... AF+cleaner

If you have a VCDS, it would be interesting to see the MAF data before and after you clean it.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Cheers Swiss, helpful as always


----------



## Rouju (Mar 6, 2011)

Remove the part completely,

You can soak it in a sandwich bag full of the cleaner or just spray clean with a pressure can

I used this stuff

http://cpc.farnell.com/servisol/1000200 ... FAQAvD_BwE


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

I used the WD40 Fast Drying Contact Cleaner when I cleaned the servo motors on my convertible, and I thought it was really good stuff!


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Cheers all, ive not looked at it yet, but do i need to take the engine cover off to get to the MAF.

As always you guys have been v helpful


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't use oil-based cleaners or solvents like WD-40, carburetor or brake cleaners on MAF sensors, as the chemicals in those cleaners can destroy the sensors. Only use a MAF sensor cleaner to clean a MAF sensor.

MAF Sensor cleaners are specifically designed to remove oil, dirt, fibers and dust from the sensor without damage. The chemicals used are hexane-based, which evaporate quickly without the use of alcohol since alcohol can damage plastic and rubber. This is why soaking MAFs in alcohol is not always a good idea.

Also, if you read the MSDS sheets carefully, you'll find that many electrical contact cleaner sprays (e.g. WD-40 Electrical Contact Cleaner Spray) contain Isopropyl Alcohol (Isopropanol) while products like CRC MAF Sensor Cleaner, do not.

It's not just the MAF elements that are at risk; the potting materials used to isolate the MAF elements can be adversely affected by some solvents, leading to contamination of the MAF element. This is true of MAF element potting materials containing silicone which, if exposed to certain solvents, may result in deposition of silicone onto the MAF sensor elements and will destroy their functionality.

Note - If you use a K&B-type air filter only use their specifically formulated oil with the filter element as they are designed not to contaminate the MAF sensor.

https://www.knfilters.com/MAF/massair.htm
https://www.knfilters.com/maf/massairfindings.htm

Also, be careful not to use silicone sprays or cleaning products that contain silicone in or around the engine bay when the vehicle is running as it could be ingested into the air intake and become deposited onto the MAF sensor.

View attachment ENGINE - Silicone contamination of the Mass Air Flow Sensor.pdf


.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Top notch info Swiss, I've ordered some of this "Liqui Moly Air Flow Sensor Cleaner 200ml"


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Just a heads up when you get ready to remove the MAF, you may need a special tool to unscrew it. These pictures are of the location of the MAF on my V6 3.2 engine. At first glance I thought it was a T-20 Security Torx, but upon closer inspection realized this one only has five points!

This is the five-point bit you'll need to remove it. Pay attention when you buy them, as there's also Torx (6-point) and hex security or tamper-proof bits but they won't fit!

Amazon (UK)
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0044UMELK

Amazon (Germany)
https://www.amazon.de/Torx-Tamper-Resis ... B0044UMELK
.


----------



## SLine_Tom (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Guys so finally got round to looking at the MAF, found it easy on my late 2008 engine. Now I didnt spray the sensor with the contact cleaner that much, wasnt sure if I should proper soak it or not.

I cleared the cod with a ODBII dongle and App, and it after a couple of days it was fine, until this bloody morning it came back.

Before I can it to the local steelers, is it worth me giving the MAF sensor a good spray, or even buying a new MAF myself and fitting it,it basically looks plug and play as long as you match the part ? Or is there anything else that I can do to try and sort it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While I haven't done it, most of the repair discussions on MAF cleaning really emphasize taking it out and giving it a really good spray - use the whole can, since you bought it for that purpose. Then be sure to let it air dry for at least 30-minutes before reinstalling it. Don't blow dry it or use anything to wipe the sensor as it's really fragile. The MAF cleaner is designed to to all the work for you.

If that doesn't sort it, then it looks pretty straight forward enough to replace it yourself with a new one. Run a scan, clear any faults and you should be good to go.

EDIT - I just changed my air filter this weekend*, here's a picture of my MAF. Looks pretty good! As you can see, it's all quite fragile, so handle it with care.










* DIY 3.2 Air Filter Replacement ---> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9165009


----------



## ttwhisker (May 15, 2019)

I'm coming in late to this discussion but just want to say that it has been extremely helpful so thank you, I'm off to buy ny MAF sensor cleaner...


----------

